# AM3 Motherboard



## oliver@ (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi,

I plan to replace my Celeron 900 Webserver with a new AM3 system.
I'm looking for cheap hardware so I plan to go with an AMD Athlon II X2 250 (C3), 2x 3.00GHz as CPU.
As a mainboard I'd like to get the ASRock 960GM-GS3 FX, 760G.

Does anyone know if the sensors of the board can be read with mbmon or any other software? I definitly need to check the fan rotations as I have no physical access to the systems and once every two years, the fans tend to break so I need the monitoring I already have in place for that.

Is there any other (cheap) AM3 board where the sensors are knowing to work with FreeBSD?

Does someone know if amdtemp is working with that board to check the CPU temperature?


----------



## oliver@ (Feb 24, 2012)

Mh... what about getting an ASUS AM3 Motherboard and then use the aibs(4) driver? Works good on my Intel Atom ASUS Motherboard I just found out....


```
olivleh1@nudel acpi_support> sysctl dev.aibs
dev.aibs.0.volt.0: 1104 850 1600
dev.aibs.0.volt.1: 3392 2970 3630
dev.aibs.0.volt.2: 4945 4500 5500
dev.aibs.0.volt.3: 11932 10200 13800
dev.aibs.0.temp.0: 27.0C 60.0C 95.0C
dev.aibs.0.fan.0: 0 600 7200
dev.aibs.0.fan.1: 7258 600 7200
dev.aibs.0.fan.2: 1409 600 7200
dev.aibs.0.%desc: ASUSTeK AI Booster (ACPI ASOC ATK0110)
dev.aibs.0.%driver: aibs
dev.aibs.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.ASOC
dev.aibs.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=ATK0110 _UID=16843024
dev.aibs.0.%parent: acpi0
```

ASRock seems to have no AI Booster but any ASUS Motherboard should, or?


----------



## Crivens (Feb 24, 2012)

FWIW, ASUS and ACPI do not mix too well in my experience.


----------



## break19 (Mar 5, 2012)

amdtemp works on the processor side, not the motherboard side, as it checks the temps on-die.. so any board that the CPU will fit, will let you access the temps from amdtemp..  As far as other sensors go, ASUS is probably your best bet for fan speed monitoring.


----------

